

Ask HN: What is the best way to set up a company in SF as a non-american? - merterdir

Hello everyone,<p>I am looking forward to arrive to SF in a couple of months to start my startup and even though I am connected to some degree to the startup scene in SF, I&#x27;d like to grow my network. Any tips on how to set up meetings with investors and how to set up the company in SF as a non-american citizen? Thanks in advance!
======
andkon
I've been thinking through this a lot and intend to do a similar thing - but
not immediately, and not without traction. These days, I think that moving
down to SF without traction will probably mean you'll get a lot less made a
lot more expensively, and you won't be all that more likely to raise money.
After all, you're just another person who's there for the gold rush, and there
are a lot of them, even if there's still a bunch of angels.

If you still really wanna do it, are you Canadian or Mexican? You can
incorporate in the US, and get your business partner or whomever to sign your
TN visa letter. Definitely go the TN visa way - though you'll usually need to
back that up with proof of a technical degree or a lot of experience, because
even if the "Computer Systems Analyst" says it just needs a bachelors of
anything, in reality border agents will give you heck if your education
doesn't match up with your experience.

~~~
merterdir
Thanks for the advice, I'll try my chances. I believe in what I'm working on
(as everyone else) but it'll kill me if I don't try when I have this narrow
window of opportunity.

Sadly -in this context- I am Turkish so I don't qualify for visa-weavers or a
TN Visa.

Thanks for taking the time to respond to me!

------
poof131
From second hand knowledge, I believe this is non-trivial. My good friend is
on an H1B and just raised a $1M seed round, but he has to be an employee. His
cofounder (a citizen) is the only person on the board and is the CEO.
Technically, my friend can be fired which makes the situation a little
awkward. They had to rent office space so the company is more official for the
H1B process. You definitely will need legal advice. Wish this was easy for
you, but my impression is that it won’t be, and you may need a cofounder who
is a citizen. If your visa type is different, it may be easier. Best of luck.

~~~
merterdir
Wow that sucks for your friend. Even though they managed to make it work, that
could give way to some intense power-play. I hope his/her CEO is a great
person who wouldn't resort to these. Thank you!

------
littletimmy
If you have $200000+ you can try for an E2 investor visa.

~~~
merterdir
I don't. Yet. But this seems viable thanks a lot!

